# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  1 off 3D model required in UK

## Michael-Little

Hi, Could anyone tell me if this model would be suitable for a 3d printer and if so how much? the square section is 3mm x 3mm and overall dimensions are 100mm x 100mm x 20mm

Thank you
Mike

----------


## joshdcampbell

> Hi, Could anyone tell me if this model would be suitable for a 3d printer and if so how much? the square section is 3mm x 3mm and overall dimensions are 100mm x 100mm x 20mm
> 
> Thank you
> Mike


Hi

It certainly is 3D printable although it won't be the strongest in the world due to the design. I'd be happy to do it for filament cost/shipping plus beer money while it prints. 

Let me know if you're interested and I'll firm up what that would come to. 

Thanks

Josh

----------


## Michael-Little

I just need it to hold a sponge filter in place for my aquarium and need as much surface area of the sponge unobstructed as possible. I am very interested, I have spoke to Sandwell college about half hour ago, and I can go there and print it for the cost of plastic used, but I will have to pop out of work to do so, so I may be going there Monday however not sure yet. I will defiantly be interested in a price please though.

out of interest what file type will I need to get this printed? just a STL file?

Thanks
Mike

----------


## Roberts_Clif

You should only need an STL file to have any 3D Printer print the Model.

----------


## joshdcampbell

Sure, send me the STL and that'll give me an idea of how much plastic there is. I can't see it being much over a tenner including shipping. If you fillet the corners and edges, that'll make it stronger without obstructing the area (assuming you have access to the original model). In terms of plastic, I have PLA, PETG, ABS and Nylon. Nylon is probably the strongest and best to deal with a wet environment whilst PLA can deform and degrade when in warm and wet environments. So make sure if you do go with the college they don't make it from PLA. Josh

----------


## Roberts_Clif

PLA will also bleach it's color into fiberglass Shower Inserts as well. Beware of PLA 3D Printed Soap dishes.

IMG_2075.jpg
Could not get a very good picture but you can see the bleached color ring.

----------


## joshdcampbell

I like PLA, it's great for quick, cheap and easy models, but it's not designed to be a working material. It is made from corn starch.

----------


## Michael-Little

Thank you for the info, I didn't realise that was the case, looks like it would have to be nylon then? I have attached the STL & I have modified it a little and put a 2mm fillet I'm assuming this would be enough. I still have access to the file if it needs amending for any reason.

Would you let me know if you think this would be alright please?
Thank you
Mike

----------


## Michael-Little

Thank you Roberts_clif, I've not had any experience with this sort of thing, We only use CAD at our company to design items, make sure they will fit in an assembly and make a 2D drawing for our toolmaker or fabricators. This is an interesting experience that's for sure. Also may use it to show my company the benefits of 3D printing for certain instances.

I have also had a little go with an automated CNC machine, however with that as I'm sure you know more than me we had to basically tell the machine how to machine the item, I thought maybe this would be the same?

----------


## joshdcampbell

Hi MikeI'd be able to print (in nylon) and ship it (anywhere UK) for ?10 if that's acceptable?Josh

----------


## Michael-Little

Hi Josh, thats very reasonable, what colour is the nylon a natural white or black? How can i make payment?
Mike

----------


## joshdcampbell

I do it for a bit of sport, not to make money! The nylon I have at the moment is natural white. If you want to proceed, I'll print and take a photo of it to make sure you're happy. I'll PM you my contact details. 

Josh

----------


## Michael-Little

Hi Josh,

Very sorry i have tried replying to your pm but dosnt seem to be working?

If you could pm your paypal email i would like to go ahead please!

Thank you,
Mike

----------

